# Picking A Field Bow...What Do You Look For?



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

*Criteria*

1. 39.5 to 41.5

2. 7"

3. Slight Reflex

4. Dual

5. 60 lbs. limbs

Actually I have ordered a new outdoor field bow with these specs. I have a Martin Mystic on its way. I shot the S4 all summer but was looking for a little more speed from my 28" DL and this bow should fit the bill.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I shoot the same bow for indoor and field. I have a differant bow for hunting. AC


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

swerve said:


> 1. 39.5 to 41.5
> 
> 2. 7"
> 
> ...


Right with 'ya on that choice *swerve*. I ordered a Mystic too. Anxious to hear how everybody likes it. Hopefully, they will be shipping soon. :tongue:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Right now the only ONE I know that is shooting one is THe ONE. Holey crap that a lot of one's in one sentence.:wink: But he really loves his from what I understand.

But I do believe that the Mystic is going to be the surprise hit of the Martin lineup this year.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

swerve said:


> Right now the only ONE I know that is shooting one is THe ONE. Holey crap that a lot of one's in one sentence.:Wink: But he really loves his from what I understand.
> 
> But I do believe that the Mystic is going to be the surprise hit of the Martin lineup this year.


If I know someONE, he has the shorter M-Pro cam version. Like you, I went with the Furious cam/Elite limb version.  I agree, it could be the 'sleeper' in Martin's '08 line-up. :tongue:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

swerve said:


> Right now the only ONE I know that is shooting one is THe ONE. Holey crap that a lot of one's in one sentence.:wink: But he really loves his from what I understand.
> 
> But I do believe that the Mystic is going to be the surprise hit of the Martin lineup this year.


Be carefull if'n you say it three times in a row real quick he'll appear???:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Be carefull if'n you say it three times in a row real quick he'll appear???:tongue:


He isn't coming over here.....he doesn't know how to do anything other then how to draw the bow and take his thumb off the safety on the EVO.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Right with 'ya on that choice *swerve*. I ordered a Mystic too. Anxious to hear how everybody likes it. Hopefully, they will be shipping soon. :tongue:


Patience my friend....mine should be on the way to Moose Ridge very shortly if it hasn't left already.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Curious as to what you look for in specs on a new Field bow:
> 
> 1. Axle-to-axle length
> 
> ...


For me really there are a lot more things that go into this then you would think.....

Like bow company for one (no not what you think)...each bow company is a little different....for example with Martin my A-to-A is different then what I liked from Hoyt and Mathews.

Speed of the bow is also in there....I don't want a bow to shoot 250fps.....over all bow weight (very important). Balance (how and where can I put weight, I don't like v-bar mounts). I am sure I will think of something else.:wink:

But to answer in the format given....

1. A-to-A....Martin 38-41"
Hoyt 36-39"

2. Brace.... honestly I don't really pay attention to this at all. I have said many times that my highest scores cam when I shot a Hoyt Hyper Tec with a 6.5" brace. :faint:. But my scores don't go up and down by changing to a "More forgiving bow"....I just don't believe in them. I usually stay in that 7-7.5" range just because the bows I like are usually in that range.

3. Reflex/Deflex....see brace height :wink: It doesn't matter....the overall feel of the bow is more important to me. I shot my Ultra Tec just as well as my Pro Tecs (maybe a hair better but it wasn't because of the reflex deflex thing). Honestly I still can't tell you which riser is reflex and which is deflex. :embara:

4. Cam type....this is a biggie I can shoot any cam fine....single, double, hybrid...whatever. But I prefer a more aggressive cam like the Nitrous or Spiral. But have no problems shooting a cam like the Furious. I do prefer the cams to have a draw stop....I will have to work on Martin a little more this year :wink:

5. Other...I think I kind of started with that.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*How much for a Mystic with Furious X cams?*

There are no Martin dealers in my area (at least not close). Price-wise, what does a Mystic run with Furious X cams, approximately? Appears to be a nice bow with specs close to my son's Barnsdale Classic X. I don't shoot archery, but I've been tempted to give it a try and I like the looks of the Mystic, so maybe.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dadpays said:


> There are no Martin dealers in my area (at least not close). Price-wise, what does a Mystic run with Furious X cams, approximately? Appears to be a nice bow with specs close to my son's Barnsdale Classic X. I don't shoot archery, but I've been tempted to give it a try and I like the looks of the Mystic, so maybe.....


I am not 100% sure but I think they will be in the $700-800 range....the Mystic isn't a pro series bow so it can be ordered online. Lancaster should be able to get you one fairly soon.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Dadpays said:


> There are no Martin dealers in my area (at least not close). Price-wise, what does a Mystic run with Furious X cams, approximately? Appears to be a nice bow with specs close to my son's Barnsdale Classic X. I don't shoot archery, but I've been tempted to give it a try and I like the looks of the Mystic, so maybe.....


$849.00 from LAS for a target color.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Patience my friend....mine should be on the way to Moose Ridge very shortly if it hasn't left already.


Oh I'm anxiously awaiting to see how you like it. Hope you got plenty of cell phone minutes...I'll be calling to get the inside info. :wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*my field bow must have*



mdbowhunter said:


> Curious as to what you look for in specs on a new Field bow:
> 
> 1. Axle-to-axle length
> 
> ...


A-A of 42"-43" min.

Brace 8" - 9" I'll adjust as needed

Riser 0 to some Deflex

Cams Similar to hoyt Accu wheel with larger dia. option for my DL(string cable space) -dual cams-

Sight window big enough to shoot 100+ yds w/scope-arrow clearance, and still shoot 10 yds w/scope full rnd visible in peep.

Speed 270 min. with spine matched shaft.

And for me, a perfect centerline w/no cable guard is a must.

Oh yah--mine is BLUE 

Good luck ---doyle---


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh I'm anxiously awaiting to see how you like it. Hope you got plenty of cell phone minutes...I'll be calling to get the inside info. :wink:


If you have Verizon...I don't need extra minutes


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you have Verizon...I don't need extra minutes


Yes I do! :tongue: Now I won't feel guilty. :wink:


----------

